# Oldest age for male budgie to breed



## Prime

I just got a new budgie and although i dont think I will breed, there's always a possibility i might. But my question is, by the time the girl (if it is a girl) is old enough to breed, my male will be 7-8 years old, and he has never been bred before. Im curious if it would even be possible or if itll be dangerous or something.

Ps. I know theres a ton more factors to breeding and I shouldn't do it just because I feel like it. Im just asking more out of sheer curiosity than from determination to breed.


----------



## Cody

Although some live longer, a budgie 7-8 years old should not be used for breeding, that is considered to be an older bird and breeding would be too stressful on the system.


----------



## Prime

Okay, thanks for letting me know!


----------



## FaeryBee

*Any budgie that is 4 years of age or older should never be bred.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.*


----------

